# What does your tying space look like



## Bighorn Flies (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm curious to see what everyone's tying space looks like. Maybe I can get get a few other ideas on organization.
This is My tying room.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine would likely make you cry! It looks like a bomb hit the zoo! Zero organization. I usually put my stuff in a back pack and do my tying during down time at work. I drive a bus for our school district's athletic events and field trips: lot's of time sitting! The big mess hits come summer when I use my dining room table. The flies are top notch though. My friends hound me for my bugs. Here is a tip: lay Krazy Glue on your hook, then wrap your materials. Makes flies bomb proof. A good fly should last through a few dozen fish.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Messy very messy looks like a pond side during the molt. Of course it shares with building rods,reloading and installing foundation into frames.
Yours looks just like the fly tying store In Lake Orion. every thing in bags and boxes and on racks.

 Al


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

He wants pictures Al to give him some ideas. :wink: 
This is mine next to the furnace in the basement,,,, :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The very last line says this is my tying room. 
Still Looks like the Store in Lake Orion maybe even the Bass Pro Shop in Alburn Hills.

 Al


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

:rollin: That's kinda like posting: "Is this buck big enough to mount?" and then throwing up pictures of a deer with 300-inch oak-tree-like nontypical antlers growing out of his skull. :rollin:


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

well, mine is the opposite of yours


----------

